# Autoglym for the trade



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi guys, hope you’re all okay. I just wanted to ask for your thoughts on a couple of things. I am trying to find out what people think Autoglym as a trade range and what professional valeters and detailers look for when they are choosing their cleaning product supplier. If anyone could spare the time to have offer their thoughts experience, it would be much appreciated.

What is the most important aspect when choosing your cleaning chemical supplier? Eg. Performance, price, brand, regular supply, products that meet strict safety regs, brand name.

Do you use the autoglym trade range in your business? If yes why

If you don’t use Autoglym in your business, what would we need to do to change this?

Do you perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused? 

Thanks in advance for anyone who takes the time to respond to the above. I’ll get some products sent out to one of you after the weekend.:thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

I do use some AG trade range as I find your products easy to use and give great results. I began using them with a previous company and was impressed so purchased them myself for my own business.

I do see AG as big in the retail market which is a good thing as customers can identify with the brand when they ask what items I use. 

I find it hard to get hold of your products in the sizes I want (I haven't used a rep and buy online so this might be where I'm going wrong) and they tend to work out more expensive than other brands.

So for me, it is price that is driving me away although there are a few items I am happy to pay a bit extra for because I like them more than similar items by other brands (Super Sheen comes to mind).

Hope this helps


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Answers in Red:

What is the most important aspect when choosing your cleaning chemical supplier? Eg. Performance, price, brand, regular supply, products that meet strict safety regs, brand name.Perfomance and price are key

Do you use the autoglym trade range in your business? If yes whyYes because they are good products and do what they say on the lable

If you don't use Autoglym in your business, what would we need to do to change this?I do use AutoGlym products the only AutoSmart products I use are G101, Ali-Shine and Smart Wheels as I find they perform better thatn the AutoGlym products. I do sugest to customers once a detail is done that they use AG products to look after thier cars....how many do I dont know...but they all seem to know the AG brand

Do you perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused? Yes it is but I have found myself moving away from a lot of different products and now use a smaller selection of products that do the job instead of lots of similar products, I only use AutoGlym and AutoSmart now for cleaning, waxing and sealants are Zaino Colly and SwissVax 

Thanks in advance for anyone who takes the time to respond to the above. I'll get some products sent out to one of you after the weekend.:thumb:[/QUOTE]


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just my tuppence. I definately see autoglym as more of a retail brand over trade. TBF I am not a full time valeter/detailer but I spend a lot of my time doing family/friends cars and I do buy in bulk for some items. Lets say for example I want some bulk shampoo or wheel cleaner etc. Am I (currently) going to get in touch with AG over for example Autosmart. No. I don't delude myself into thinking that their products are any better than yours it's just a state of mind as much as anything.

Also If you have a kind of specialist product at a great price (eg AS. Tardis) then inevitably people will buy other products as well. I'm sure many on here will testify to blowing their budget in the back of a lorry/van! I don't see that there is any one product from AG that I feel I "need".

I also think that AG can be seen as being too commercialised. From a business point of view that may be good as you are selling millions of pounds worth of products to places like halfords per annum. But in the specialist detailing market I feel many are after more "boutique" style products. Finally this leads me into my last point and that is within detailing people love to try new things (i'm sure many on here will testify to this). I feel that due to AGs traditional product portfolio and branding people just want to try different things which in many cases are no better than AGs products. Thus I would say releasing the HD series (particularly the wax) was a great move as it created a buzz about the brand but I don't know how it stacked up financially for you guys.

To conclude I'd like to add that all this is just my opinion I do use AG products namely, SRP, HD wax and bodyworks shampoo. I like the brand and look forward to trying anything new you bring out!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm a hobbiest but I do use trade ranges including Meguiars and AutoSmart. I use these ranges either because of recommendations from the DW forum or because I've seen the products in use first hand at meets. Especially in the case of AutoSmart I've seen products demo'd by the reps at meets. Also, it seems easy to pick up products from these reps or in the case of Meguiars, order from most of the traders on line.

In the case of AutoGlym, lack of suppliers and a lack of information on products other that SRP and EGP( notice I only know the consumer names), is probably the main reason I haven't tried any other AG products with the exception of shampoo and Glass polish.

Therefore, I'd say it's down to the way AG market their products. 

Rightly or wrongly my impression of AutoGlym is one of a limited range of overpriced consumer products which can be mainly found on the high street. 
Now I know that I'm probably misguided with the above statement but that is what I think when I see the AutoGlym brand name. How you go about changing that perception is down to you I'm afraid. All the sponsorships and magazine advertisments in the world wont change it if noone ever tells me what you actually make and sell. 

In a positive note, my impression of the products I have tried are that they are good.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for these - really helpful info


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

I use the Autoglym trade range, some fantastic products that produce great results. The only problem I have is the price, some products like powermax 3 and interior cleaner dilute to make them good value but the price of things like tyre dressing and tar remover are enough to sway me toward another supplier. Although I think my rep is quite expensive, HD wax from my rep is £24.50 + vat where as I can buy it from a middle man on ebay for less than that inc vat


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

What is the most important aspect when choosing your cleaning chemical supplier? Eg. Performance, price, brand, regular supply, products that meet strict safety regs, brand name.
For us it's price, ease of use & finish achieved

Do you use the autoglym trade range in your business? If yes why
Yes we do, although we use Autosmart also - cherry picking products from both brands. For example we have recently swapped from AG - shampoo (25L), tar remover (5L) & #5 rubber dressing (5L) as Autosmart are considerably cheaper (in the case of the shampoo actually 1/2price!) the tar remover is sooo much more efficient & the tyre dressing leaves a better finish. Once we have exhausted 'x' product from your range we have been enquiring about alternatives from other suppliers 

Do you perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused? 
Definately retail focused IMO, I think you guys try and trade far too much on the perceived brand image, trade products are overpriced & it seems you guys are far too slow in keeping up with what other manufacturers are doing in terms of new products & product evolution

HTH:thumb:


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

As has already been mentioned, far too much emphasis on marketing over substance. And to be fair although your products are ok, they arent brilliant. Your mobile agents are a cracking bunch, nice people, clean vans etc, but they are only as good as the products they stand behind. Plus you have some issues with your customer relations team on the phone. There is a sour faced woman at your HQ who nearly always answers the phone if you ring Autoglyms main number about trade products, shes is unbelievably rude and unhelpful, cant have that in this day and age.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

What is the most important aspect when choosing your cleaning chemical supplier? Performance then price and also longevity of the product, a safe wheel cleaner is also very important.

Do you use the autoglym trade range in your business? Don't run a business but do mine and my family and friends and I prefer the trade range, for one reason, cheaper! But have to admit do like the cool AG bottles!

If you don't use Autoglym in your business, what would we need to do to change this? I do use AG, use AG for all my detailing needs, did use bilberry but when I saw the video of the AG custom wheel cleaner and the technology and research done in to it, I did quickly change!

Do you perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused? Not owning a business I can't give a very good objective answer, I found out about the trade range from this site. I thin others may just think your more retail focused due to Halfords adverts, as they show AG products on them!!

Hope that you get some good survey results from here, on thing I would say is, that I think that the product design could be better. For example the colours for the trade and retail don't match up etc, and I think that the labels on the retail range could do with modernising somewhat, but that's just my personal preference!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I like the Ag brand and you have a few very decent products, however id say there are a few things that are keeping the Ag line up a bit stuck in the past, like the cloths and drying methods you recommend...

_What is the most important aspect when choosing your cleaning chemical supplier? Eg. Performance, price, brand, regular supply, products that meet strict safety regs, brand name.

All of these are important, i only want to use products that do what they have to, safely and efficiently, cost is not the be all and end all, supply is a huge selling factor for us as a business, and our Auto Smart rep drops by often, Auto Glym dont 

Do you use the autoglym trade range in your business? If yes why

Yes but limited to a few select products that i find work well


If you don't use Autoglym in your business, what would we need to do to change this?
Larger range of more specialised range, you guys have TOO MANY OLD HAT PRODUCTS that other manufactures make better alternatives too, however i do feel the last couple of years you guys have made huge leaps forward

Do you perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused?

Bit of both_


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Agreed with the above, a re-think of the range of drying towels is a must. Granted you will still be selling plenty of synthetic chamois but some better quality drying towels are needed.

Brush selection is limited. I'd suggest an own brand range of wheel brushes & detailing brush sets could go down well. I think even the retail sector could appreciate the use of detail brushes on their own cars for interior & exterior use.
Wheel brushes along the lines of the EZ range would be great!

That aside I am very happy with the trade range. You have some great products, the 25lt bulk sizes are convenient and well priced, the rep is friendly and always willing to come out even for small orders.

Very impressed with the arrival of your Claybar which is a great product and HD wax in the last few years which many people would agree has been a hit. It really is an amazing performer for the price.

There you go, my thoughts.....:thumb:

(Oh and Hyperfresh is quite possibly the most powerful aerosol in the world!)

Regards, Joe AVS


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you use the autoglym trade range in your business?
no

If you don’t use Autoglym in your business, what would we need to do to change this?
your alot more exspensive to autosmart for the trade range and there just as good what would you need to change your prices thats why most valeters car washes etc are useing them.got a trade list and prices are double on some items

do you perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused?
yes every ones heard of you and your in halfords
your missing on a big market and imo not doing your reps franchise any favours


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

As the others have said. I use AS a lot because they pop in regularly. I've never seen an AG rep despite trying more than once - so I've gone off you completely as I don't believe in badgering people to buy their products! 

Have not used anything other than the cabriolet kit for a long time, would be interested to try and see how your other products compare to AS for high volume stuff. Exclusively use Dodo and Swissvax for Waxes and final finishing and that will not change.

performance, backup and availability are the most important things to me.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

What is the most important aspect when choosing your cleaning chemical supplier? Eg. Performance, price, brand, regular supply, products that meet strict safety regs, brand name. At work its performance and price, My dads work more to do with price but still able to do the job, At home it performance.

Do you use the autoglym trade range in your business? If yes why
The main reason is they do the job they meant to and work everytime.

If you don't use Autoglym in your business, what would we need to do to change this? Its all depends on deals and prices are the time.

Do you perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused?
Its easier to get it off the shelf and trade wise other companys offer more and better deals to trade.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so who got samples then?


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Samples going out today to post number 12, as chosen by www.random.org the random number generator website.

So JoeAVS1 you have a PM so we can send you 5L of Clean All.

Thank you to all the respondents, you have been really helpful.

Sorry we are a bit late!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

If im honest the only product i use is ag srp,nothing else appeals to me as there are so many other competitive products on the market,for example i used the AG tyre dressing,its like milk and makes 1 hell of a mess,i want products i can apply even,easily and do last,its probably better to apply the tyre shine via a cloth as its so runny,but this does not appeal to me as it is time consuming,time is off the essence. I'm not dissing autoglym at all but i think the game needs to be stepped up a little,i have used the cabriolet cleaning kit and found it very good,but due to other products on the market being more convenient i have swopped......


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Autoglym UK said:


> Samples going out today to post number 12, as chosen by www.random.org the random number generator website.
> 
> So JoeAVS1 you have a PM so we can send you 5L of Clean All.
> 
> ...


Damn I never win anything  :wall:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Great prize, shame I didn't win. Keep up the good work and cool giveaways and comps AG!


----------



## graham111 (Jun 28, 2010)

What is the most important aspect when choosing your cleaning chemical supplier? Eg. Performance, price, brand, regular supply, products that meet strict safety regs, brand name. Brand, Performance and price 

Do you use the autoglym trade range in your business? If yes why Yes because they are good products 

Do you perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused? Yes, but my customers also know the Autoglym retail range which is widely available. Thats the main reason i use Autoglym trade.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Only just noticed this thread, and as an avid user of Autoglym products, I'll add my thoughts of the range:

*What is the most important aspect when choosing your cleaning chemical supplier? Eg. Performance, price, brand, regular supply, products that meet strict safety regs, brand name.*

Brand, regular supply & performance.

*Do you perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused?*

I'd say that is probably both as you have made yourselves available & established certainly within the retail side & within the trade too, i.e. the vans & reps you have.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Our bodyshop uses AutoSmart. I wish they used AutoGlym (both would be best!) but I think it comes down to price and the fact an AutoGlym van has never even enquired if we want to use them. Lazy management isnt going to chase down a supplier when one has already made the effort.

Undercut AS prices and maybe be a bit more proactive with your marketing of trade products (leaflets/catalouges to businesses etc..)

We are in Dartford Kent. Theres quite a high volume of Main dealers in the area, a couple of bodyshops etc... Ive never seen an AG van though.

I certianlly perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused. In my area anyway.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Ive tried many times to contact an AG rep and they just dont seem interested. I maybe only spending £80-100 a time but my AS rep likes this and will come meet me.

AS offer a decent amount of products so i have no need to buy of AG.

I would say AG are more retail focused.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

What is the most important aspect when choosing your cleaning chemical supplier?

Consistency, reliability and offering a good range of product that works.

Do you use the autoglym trade range in your business?

I only use express wax but am slowly running out of that and will be trialing meguiars express wax this time round.

If you don't use Autoglym in your business, what would we need to do to change this?

Though fragrance isnt everything and the actual product working is one of many things that should be seen as priority I tend to find that majority of trade products smell of eau de la yak urine or vomit etc.
I use a number of autosmart products due to pricing, the products working and the rep is more than helpfull and visits regularly, very easy to get hold of but I do also use a number of meguiars detailer range products as they work very well and smell fantastic to work with, makes the job more enjoyable than it already is.

Do you perceive Autoglym to be more retail focused than trade focused?

In a nutshell, yes.
The products are very handy if you run out of something and go to any local supermarket, car spares store etc but for value for money, im not so convinced tbh.
Technology has moved on and the market is mahoooosive right now so every manufacturer has to keep on top of the game.
Making products as user friendly as possible yet giving maximum results for minimum ££s and effort are all major factors along with imo fragrance.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i won't use autoglym because my rep won't come by where im working or at the unit

autosmart come by once a week even if i don't need anything and we'll have a chat.

i dont spend a lot of money being honest, most products i buy last me a while but i've just taken a stance not to chase up a company that IM spending money with.

Thats like a customer phoning me 3 or 4 times to chase me to come round and do their car - it doesnt happen, they will move onto someone with better customer service in my opinion.

You do have some good products though - but a lot of them are stuck in the past, there are companies now who are streets ahead in each aspect, although a little more expensive


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

IMO AutoGlym are completely ontop of the game and are definatley NOT stuck in the past.
Their products are world class and of the highest quality. I couldnt think of anything worse than AG releasing a load of jazzy fad products to ride the current wave of popularity detailing has gained, therefore cheapening the brand.

AG is like water. Sure Cola tastes better and beer is more fun, but I know what id rather have if I had to choose one only.

Keep on keeping on AG :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Autoglym UK said:


> Hi guys, hope you're all okay. I just wanted to ask for your thoughts on a couple of things. I am trying to find out what people think Autoglym as a trade range and what professional valeters and detailers look for when they are choosing their cleaning product supplier. If anyone could spare the time to have offer their thoughts experience, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> What is the most important aspect when choosing your cleaning chemical supplier? Eg. Performance, price, brand, regular supply, products that meet strict safety regs, brand name.
> 
> ...


1. I don't use one brand of products and blend my own because there is nothing out there thats as good as I demand. 
We are heading into a new age where scratch resistance or scratch proof protection products will be a must if you want to sell products.

2. The Autoglym range is so 1990's. The days of three polishes, using trim dressings, dye's, waxes, acidic wheel cleaners, glass cleaners, compounds and many other products are long gone.

What would Autoglym need to do to change this?

Wake up. Its the 21st century. Its time to rise to a new level. Stop making the same type of products. Make products that allow us pro's and masters to do things that the world has never seen before (where I'm already heading and getting too) and which todays people demand or will want as soon as they see it

Products that eliminate the remaining variables which plague this industry and even eliminating the need for abrasive polishing altogether. 
Abrasives have their place but paint correction is now old school. I'd rather dissolve defects or fill them permanently or for 1 to 2 years and make the paint thicker with synthetic buff on clear coat with special products than remove the paint. once a paint finish is corrected, its never as good again. might look shinier but the depth is just not the same.

When buying the raw ingredients I need for my own products or buying detail products, Performance is everything. Price does not matter. I dont care if it costs thousands for a bottle, if it can do revolutionary things or is a one of a kind product that allows us to make vehicle surfaces insanely good and stay that way then I'll buy it

Unfortunately the world today is a throw away society. Make crap that doesnt last so you have to buy it again and again. And the big suppliers wont make anything really exciting because they are getting rich by selling the same crap and just rehashing the same products in new flashy labeled bottles.

I have a load of ideas for products and tools and won't rest until this industry is revolutionised and respected as a trade.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> 1. I don't use one brand of products and blend my own because there is nothing out there thats as good as I demand.
> We are heading into a new age where scratch resistance or scratch proof protection products will be a must if you want to sell products.
> 
> 2. The Autoglym range is so 1990's. The days of three polishes, using trim dressings, dye's, waxes, acidic wheel cleaners, glass cleaners, compounds and many other products are long gone.
> ...


Its now safe to climb down and take a breath.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I use mostly autogylm products for the valeting side of things,i think the prices are not the best
And as already said we pay nearly £25 for a pot of HD wax ,but it can be bought just as cheap on ebay,so the public are also paying the so called trade prices


----------

